# Calculating the weight of a tree.



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know an easy formula for calculating the weight of a tree? I would like to cut down an old oak tree (struck by lightning) and have it cut up to make some furniture out of. I found a band saw mill to do the work, now I just need to figure out what size truck/trailer combination I need to haul the tree to the mill. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight


----------

